# Strange lumps found on a Keelback? (pics)



## Pavitt92 (Jun 3, 2011)

Found a nice fat Keelback in the environmental centre on campus UQ Gatton. It had about five strange bumps from midbody ventral and dorsal down towards tail,photo shows the largest, what do you think??


----------



## gillsy (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a really nice keelback, I would assume it's a heavy infestation of skin worms.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jun 3, 2011)

As above, looks like it's about to explode with them!


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 3, 2011)

I also saw this guy and they were pretty bad looking but didnt know what they were, but was very good looking especially for a keel back


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 3, 2011)

What did they feel like?

I don't recall ever seeing skin worms on the underside of a snake. The ones on the back are def skin worms but i'm not certain about the large one on the underside.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree with Gordo, skin worms never appear on the ventral side and they never form such large lumps. I would be thinking about tumors.


----------



## gillsy (Jun 3, 2011)

What about a retained eggs?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 3, 2011)

I always wondered if you'd see any snakes within the grounds, considering there's a fair bit of traffic through there.


----------



## Pavitt92 (Jun 3, 2011)

We didnt touch the lumps just suspected parasites, not sure about the bulges on the underside.


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> I always wondered if you'd see any snakes within the grounds, considering there's a fair bit of traffic through there.


 On campus is keelback country they are everywhere ay lol these lumps where very solid was quite a weird find but he still look healthy if you don look at the lumps


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 3, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> On campus is keelback country they are everywhere ay lol these lumps where very solid was quite a weird find but he still look healthy if you don look at the lumps


 
Serious? I want to find some.


----------



## gillsy (Jun 3, 2011)

They're like rats!


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 3, 2011)

Where can you find them usually? I am gunna go looking.


----------



## azn4114 (Jun 3, 2011)

i saw on an episode of "python hunters" where a cornsnake was unable to digest it's food because of the cold weather and it became impacted.. Just a possibility to what those lumps are?


----------



## Pavitt92 (Jun 3, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Where can you find them usually? I am gunna go looking.



Have a look around the rocks down at the environmental precinct!


----------

